# ADGA Tattoo Q



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am now a member with ADGA! :leap: I didn't reg. a herd name and tattoo because mine wasn't available.... They gave me a tattoo.... SP95 When I do get a herdname will I have to use that tattoo or will I fill out the tattoo form and get a new one?


Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They only allow you one month to change your tattoo if you do not like the one assigned. I highly recommend choosing a tattoo now and the shorter the better if you have ND's which I am pretty sure you do. My tattoo is 3 digits and on small kids that is the max I want to put in a ear. 
Also the tattoo must match AGS if you also use them otherwise you will have to put one in the tail web and one in the ear. AGS is more flexible on switching the tattoo as long as the original one has not been used on your goats already.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh ans congrats on becoming a member!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes they Are reg. with AGS and our tattoo with them is JOY I would rather only 3 as yes we do have ND's.... I will email them and see if I can change it to that.... Thanks Logan! ADGA is just so confusing to me! LOL!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I find it quickest to call them to see. Then you will need to follow up with email if it is availiable to relinquish the one they assigned to you and ask for the one you want.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok. Thanks again Logan!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: Hope you get it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope it's available. But what you could do if it's not available...just add on JOY1 or JOY2 something like that and then go back and change your AGS tattoo. When I got my ADGA tattoo, I already had an AGS tattoo, they were different, so I had to go back to AGS and ask them to change mine and they did without any problems or fees. ADGA is just so hard to deal with sometimes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I used my AGS one last year, would I still be able to change it?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes you would be able to. :thumb: You can change it anytime.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok Awesome! Thanks Kylee!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well JOY was used... but JOY2 or JOY4 is available, so I just sent an email to AGS to see if I can change mine to JOY2..... 

Oh and we had 4 does born last year, 2 we kept do we need to change their tattoo?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If they are already registered with a different tattoo, and are tattooed, then don't change anything.
If they're registered with a different tattoo, but not yet tattooed, then yes, I would have the papers corrected.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok thank you just wanted to be sure! They are reg. with the tattoo JOY.

ADGA just emailed back and said they would change it to JOY2!!! Just waiting to hear back from AGS.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My tattoo with AGS and NDGA was simply DAH...When I registered with ADGA, it was "taken" so I chose DAH2 and had AGS and NDGA changed to that with no problems.

Now, if you plan to register AGS doelings with ADGA that are already tattooed , ADGA does require that your tattoo with them as their breeder be placed in the center tail area


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Liz! That is good to know!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad that it was a somewhat easy fix.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Me too! I am still waiting for AGS to reply.....


----------

